# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Nicht jeder sieht seine Krebserkrankung gelassen

## Hartmut S

Hallo,

Nicht jeder sieht seine Krebserkrankung so gelassen wie manch einer.
Wir können darüber ja einmal sprechen.

Das Thema wurde zuletzt hier angesprochen:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...445#post128445

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...404#post128404

Urs, Lutz,
so schlimm finde ich Michis Äußerungen gar nicht.
Nun dürft Ihr bei 33 grad in die Tasten hauen.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Hartmut,
stimmt, ist eigentlich nicht schlimm, wenn man Michi's Kommentare im Laufe der Zeit zur Kenntnis genommen hat. Er ist ein robuster Typ und ich mag ihn  :L&auml;cheln: 
Nur neue Forumsteilnehmer könnten sich manchmal etwas vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen, weil manche Kommentare etwas unsensibel rüberkommen.
Einfühlungsvermögen ist bei jedem Menschen eben halt mehr oder auch weniger vorhanden. Aber auch wenn jemand sich hier im Forum nicht so empathisch ausdrücken kann, kann er trotzdem empathisch sein. Das schriftliche ist ja nur eine Ausdrucksform von vielen.
Gruß Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Lutz,

was sollten wir dann deiner Meinung nach schreiben, für Menschen, die sich hier neu angemeldet haben?

_Oh, - du hast Krebst?!
Willkommen im Forum?
_
Oder lieber, mach dir nicht so viele Sorgen, es gibt schlimmeres.
Da gibt es den Mitchi, den Hartmut, die diese Erkrankungnicht nicht so problematisch sehen, weil es schlimmeres gibt.

Wir haben Prostatakrebs, keinen Lungenkrebs oder Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs, oder der Gleichen . . . . .




> Einfühlungsvermögen


 ja, das ist ok, aber bitte in Maßen.
Jeder weiss, wenn er Krebs hat, dass er nicht die besten Karten hat.

Noch einmal, und etwas dicker  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  :



> so schlimm finde ich Michis Äußerungen gar nicht.


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

tja, so langsam beschäftige ich mich mit der Frage, ob - besser gesagt wann ich eine Therapie beginne? AS seit rund drei Jahren, PSA-Wert steigt langsam, Tastbefund diffus, jetzt beidseitig, und mein Urologe drängt (von Anfang an) auf eine OP, die ich höchstwahrscheinlich in der Martini Klinik, dort wurden meine zwei Biopsien durchgeführt, machen lassen würde (DaVinci). Einige Therapien kommen aufgrund eines vorhandenen Herzschrittmachers nicht in Frage.

Gerne würde ich von einem anderen Urologen ebenfalls eine Beratung (inkl. Tastbefund) in Anspruch nehmen. Nur bei wem? Höre ich mich hier im Umkreis um, klappern überall die Messer. Falls jemand einen Urologen im Raum OL - HB - HH empfehlen kann, der nicht sofort das Messer zwischen den Lippen hat, bitte nennen (geht auch per PN). Selbst einer weiteren Biobsie wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, aber ob diese mich tatsächlich weiter bringt?

Grundsätzlich bin ich guter Dinge, fühle mich wohl, körperlich fit, auch wenn Sex ohne Pille kaum noch möglich ist ... und wenn ich keine Vorsorge betrieben hätte ...!?

Auf jeden Fall hat mir die Beschäftigung mit diesem Thema, Prostatakrebs, keinesfalls geschadet. Im Gegenteil, ich kann nach dem ersten Schock jetzt und bisher besser damit umgehen.

----------


## lutzi007

Hartmut,

den Vergleich mit schlimmeren Erkrankungen finde ich nicht gut. Man sollte sich einfach nur freuen, dass man noch am Leben ist und das Beste draus machen.

Kann man nicht einfach schreiben, dass es viele wirksame Behandlungen gibt, die einem noch viele Jahre ein Leben mit guter Lebensqualität ermöglichen, obwohl in vielen Fällen der Krebs nicht mehr heilbar ist?

Und ganz wichtig für ein gutes Weiterleben ist es, zu lernen, mit dem Krebs zu leben. Dieser Lernprozess braucht aber auch seine Zeit. Ich denke, besonders Menschen, die ansonsten immer gesund waren, haben da noch mehr Probleme, mit diesem Dilemma klarzukommen.

Da ich seit meiner Kindheit schon chronisch krank bin, fällt es mir vielleicht etwas leichter, auch noch mit Krebs klarzukommen. Aber nach über 2 Jahren PK-Stress bin ich mit diesem Lernprozess immer noch nicht durch. Aber ich arbeite dran. Es wird mich wohl für den Rest meines Lebens begleiten.

Lieben Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Lutz: 


> "den Vergleich mit schlimmeren Erkrankungen finde ich nichtgut.


 Oh je Lutz, du bist doch gut davor!
OK, muss man nicht gut finden, aber kann man.




> Kann man nicht einfach schreiben, dass es viele wirksameBehandlungen gibt, die einem noch viele Jahre ein Leben mit guterLebensqualität ermöglichen, obwohl in vielen Fällen der Krebs nicht mehrheilbar ist?


 Ja, geht auch. Ist aber im Endeffekt das Gleiche.

Brigitte, meine Frau, hatte 2005 Schilddrüsenkrebs.
Sie war in einem Forum, welches ihr sehr gut tat.
Ich fand das Forum damals gut, daher sehe ich auch  heute noch hier alles positiv.

Die Corona Pandemie setzt uns ganz schön zu.
Wenn man das so sieht, wie sich die Leute dicht an dicht am Strand drängeln, fällt einem nichts mehr ein.
Wir haben seit 17 Jahren das Privileg mit einem Boot vor einen Strand baden zu gehen.
Abstand mind. 300 Meter.
Leider mussten aber auch wir in diesem Jahr Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen.

@obelix 
Lieber Jens, du solltest Dir nicht all zu große Sorgenmachen.
Sicherlich wirst du auch irgendwann mal da landen, wo wir bereits angekommen sind.

Mache Dir aber momentan nicht zu viele Gedanken darüber!
Ein Glasson 3plus3 ist mit 67 Jahren nicht erschreckend.
Denke an dein Herz. Ein Schrittmacher baut man auch nicht mal so eben ein.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

Moin Hartmut,




> @obelix
> Lieber Jens, du solltest Dir nicht all zu große Sorgenmachen.
> Sicherlich wirst du auch irgendwann mal da landen, wo wir bereits angekommen sind.
> Mache Dir aber momentan nicht zu viele Gedanken darüber!
> Ein Glasson 3plus3 ist mit 67 Jahren nicht erschreckend.
> Denke an dein Herz. Ein Schrittmacher baut man auch nicht mal so eben ein.


danke für deine Einschätzung, aber ich möchte auch nicht den "richtigen Zeitpunkt" (wann ist der???) verpassen um evtl. Schlimmeres verhindern zu können. Um einen, als Beispiel Gleason 7b, 8 oder höher reiße ich mich nicht.

Mein Herzschrittmacher ist zu vernachlässigen, wurde mehr aus _Sicherheitsaspekten_ - AV-Block2, haben Sportler, auch ehemalige gerne - eingepflanzt. Mein Herz an sich ist gesund und kräftig!

----------


## peruzzi

Für mich war und ist das Thema PK immer noch verworren. Als vor 10 Jahren mein Vater an PK erkrankte, er war damals 77 Jahre, sagten die Ärzte "keine Sorgen, in dem Alter stirbt man nicht mehr an PK". Danach kam noch dieser Satz " in den seltensten Fällen stirbt man daran, da er sehr langsamwüchsig ist". Für meinen Vater, für den ich recherchierte, war diese Aussage zumindest einmal beruhigend. Leider hatte ich mich zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht für seinen Gleason Score etc. interessiert sondern mich nur um Informationen zu Alternativmethoden zur RPE bemüht. Mein Vater wurde bestrahlt, danach erfolgte eine Hormantherapie nach der anderen. 7 Jahre später starb er an Metastasen, die sich im ganzen Körper befanden, recht qualvoll. So viel zum "an PK stirbt man nicht". 
Nachdem vor 3 Monaten bei mir die Diagnose (leider 20 Jahre früher als bei meinem Vater) bekannt wurde, war ich nicht einmal mehr geschockt, sondern wusste eigentlich, dass ich daran auf Kurz oder Lang erkranken würde. Ich hätte mir nur einen späteren Zeitpunkt gewünscht. Ich begann mich vor allem hier im Forum intensiv mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen. Ich war und bin froh, dass hier sehr viel Kompetenz unterwegs ist. Kein Arzt kann diese Wissen "aus erster Hand" ersetzen. Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, dass hier ein positver Tenor bzgl. PK herrscht. Schwarzmalerei, die einen runterziehen, lese ich sehr selten, obwohl ich ein Freund klarer Worte bin und gerne alles hinterfrage. Selbst wenn die Situation für einige sehr schwer ist, wird einem  zu den exzellenten Tipps auch immer eine große Portion Mut zugesprochen. Das macht diese Plattform auch für Newbies wie mich sehr wertvoll.
Deshalb auch an dieser Stelle meinen Dank an alle aktiven Schreiber.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo peruzzi,
ich kann mich Deiner Meinung voll anschliessen.
Wünsche Dir weiterhin eine gute Heilung und auf das PSA ganz tief nach unten geht.
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Peruzzi,

ich schließe mich dem Lutz an.
So weit ich mich erinnere wurde dein Vater 83 Jahre alt. Bis 82 J in einer guten Lebensqualität. Damals hatten wir noch mit Konrad und Helmut a.g. darüber diskutiert.
Dieses Alter und noch einige Jahre mehr wünsche ich dir auch!

Ich hatte auch einen Glasson 7b mit 61 Jahren.
Nach nun über 7 Jahren ist bei mir noch soweit alles im Grünen Bereich.
Eine Prostata- Logenbestrahlung habe ich noch vor mir.
Ich weiß aber auch, dass ich bei meinem Lebensstil wohl die 80 plus nicht erreichen werde.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## peruzzi

Hallo Hartmut,
wenn ich deinen Bericht lese frage ich mich, wieso bei R0, VO und einem 7b der PSA nicht gegen Null ging. Eigentlich waren dich die Schnittränder sauber und ansonsten auch keine Auffälligkeiten. Oder habe ich etwas überlesen?

----------


## peruzzi

Habe jetzt doch genauer hingeschaut. Lymphe waren bei dir zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt dann doch befallen. Bei deinem pathologischen Befund waren noch 4 entnommenen Lypmphe ohne Befall. Mist. Du musstest ja leider bisher einiges weitere mitmachen. Dabei war ich der Meinung, dass bei so einem histologische Befund wie bei dir, man zumindest etwas länger Ruhe hat, bevor mir weiteren OPs, Hormonbehandlungen und der jetzt anstehenden Logenbestrahlung angefangen werden muss? 
Gerade solche Verläufe, wie bei dir, machen mir echt Angst. Wenn man deinen pathologischen Befund für sich alleine liest meint man, dass du mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen bist. Deinen Bericht hatte ich ich deshalb gar nicht mehr so intensiv gelesen. Leider ist er wenig mutmachend.
Ich wünsche dir bei der weiteren Behandlung viel Glück und hoffe, dass es dir helfen wird und du eine hervorragende Lebensqualität erlangen wirst.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat aus deinem Bericht:



> Es naht der Termin der ersten PSA-Untersuchung nach der OP. Eine gewisse Aufregung kann ich nicht verleugnen, zumal ein Forumsmitglied mit fast exaakt gleicher Diagnose und pathologischem Befund und dessen Entwicklung mir nicht gerade Mut macht vor der ersten Bestimmung.


Zitat Peruzzi:



> Gerade solche Verläufe, wie bei dir, machen mir echt Angst


 Moin Peruzzi

Angst sollten die Verläufe nicht machen, denn bei einigen kommt halt alles nur ein bissel früher oder später.

Der Ausgangsbefund war bei mir etwas anders.
Der Tumor hatte bereits die Kapsel überschritten. Das war bei mir das eigentliche Problem.
Meine PSA Werte lagen vor OP bei über 10,63 deine lagen bei ca. 3 ng/ml 

So viel habe ich nun auch wieder nicht erleben müssen.
Die RPE und 4 Jahre danach noch eine Davinci Lymphadenektomie mit anschließender Bestrahlung. Nach einer weiteren guten Phase futtere ich nun ein paar Tabletten.

Klar hätte ich bei der letzten Lymphknotenbestrahlung gleich die Prostataloge bestrahlen lassen können, aber es war nichts zu sehen.
Die Ärzte und ich wollten, auf Grund der Vernarbungen meiner Retroperitonealfibrose 
Nicht gerne eine Blindbestrahlung durchführen.
Deswegen gab es bereits bei der Entnahme der Lymphknoten bei meinem Davinci Operateur leichte Probleme. 
Ich denke, mein RPE-Operateur, der aufgrund meiner OP zum Professor ernannt wurde, hat alles richtig gemacht.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Sorry, wenn ich mal wieder dazu neige, alles gut zu Reden, aber ich mag die Menschen, die sich in Ihrer Haut nicht wohl fühlen, so wie ich manchmal.
Nee, eigentlich mag ich Tiere lieber . . . .

https://www.uksh.de/170510_pi_1000ste_davinciop.html
Der Patient war ich   :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------

